#  Erste Hilfe >   Schuldgefühle nach erster Hilfe >

## Ostsachse25

Beim benachbarten Unternehmen ereignete sich letze Woche ein schwerer Arbeitsunfall. Ein Mitarbeiter geriet zwischen 2 schwere Steinplatten und wurde am Kopf veletzt. Die Platte die ihn traf maß 3000 x 2000 x 30 Millimeter. Da die beiden übrigen Angestellten unter Schock standen, kamen sie zu uns um Hilfe zu holen. Als ausgebildeter Ersthelfer wurde auch ich mit hinzugezogen und traf mit als erstes dort ein (Entfernung ca 30 Meter von meiner Arbeitsstelle zum Verletzten). Der Anblick der Situation, löste bei meinen Helfern sofort Entsetzen und Hilflosigkeit aus. Ich kniete sofort neben dem Patienten, der in einer für mich schmerzlichen Haltung zwischen den Platten kniete (Kopf stark nach vorn geneigt, starker Blutverlust ca.1,5 - 2 Liter) und beurteilte die Lage. Sofort schickte ich einen Helfer nach Verbandskasten und animierte den 2. Helfer mit mir die Person anzuheben und in die Rückenlage abzulegen. Anfangs war noch ein Keuchen des Patienten wahrzunehmen, jedoch in einer Lebensbedrohlichen Frequenz, was allerdings nicht lange anhielt. Aufgrund der starken Kopfverletzungen hatte ich Bedenken, Ihn zu beatmen und habe nur die Herzdruckmassage durchgeführt. Als nach 25 Minuten der Rettungswagen eintraf bekam ich erst nur die Anweisung "schneller" (meine frequenz lag nur bei 65 stat 80 pro Minute) 45 Minuten nach dem Anruf kam der Notarzt, der wenig später sen Tod bestätigte. Der Patient war aufgrund eines offenen Schädelbruches sofort beim Unfall Hirntot.
Was mich allerdings belastet ist die tatsache, dass er anfangs noch versuchte Luft zu holen.
Und, daß ich aufgrund meiner Ausbildung weiß, daß ich Grundlegende Sachen falsch gemacht habe.
Ich habe in der Anfangsphase den Verletzten weder auf Bewusstsein, Atmung oder Puls kontrolliert. Es hätte zwar in dem Fall nicht mehr geholfen, aber was ist, wenn ich die Fehler beim nächsten Mal wieder mache und jemand dadurch stirbt?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
erst mal du bist NICHT Schuld am Tod des Patienten!
Welche Fehler willst du den begangen haben? 
Du hast geholfen das ist viel mehr als andere tun oder getan haben! 
Alleine der Unfallhergang, so wie du ihn schilderst, mit der massiven Kopfverletzung, spricht für den unglücklichen Ausgang.
Es kann gut sein das der Patient eine Schnappatmung hatte, das spricht ebenfalls für die massive Verletzung. 
Seit einiger Zeit wird in den Unterrichten für Laien gelehrt, dass man nur noch die Herzdruckmassage macht, 
die Beatmung fällt aus. Man davon ausgeht das noch genug O² im Kreislaufvorhanden ist.
Der zumindest für eine Reaninmationszeit um 10 min ausreicht. 
Das mit den Zeiten würde mich noch interessieren, du sagst das erst nach 25 min der Rettungsdienst eingetroffen ist, bzw. nach 45min. der Notarzt.
Sind das gefühlte Zweiten oder hast du das schwarz auf weiß? 
Zum Schluss mein dringender Rat an dich, geh zu deinem Hausarzt und bespreche UNBEDINGT das Geschehene und lass dir professionelle Hilfe zu Teil werden.
Du musst diese Bilder los werden und das geht nur mit Hilfe.

----------


## Ostsachse25

Wie schon gesagt bin ich ausgebildeter Ersthelfer, den ich auch regelmäßig erneuere. Ich Lerne und lehre im schnitt 7 Stunden Jährlich Erste Hilfe, damit ist es schwer, wenn man selber weiß, was man vergessen hat.
Da der Notruf vom Handy ausgeführt wurde, haten wir die genauen Zeiten vom Anruf bis zum Eintreffen. Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit das E-Protokol der Leitstelle einzusehen.

----------


## spokes

Holla, 
dass du ausgebildeter Ersthelfer bist, schützt dich dies nicht vor einem traumatischen Erlebnis und deren Folgen. Da ich selbst unter einer chron. komplexen PTBS (posttraumatische Belastungsstörung) leide kann ich dir nur dringendst empfehlen, dich SOFORT mit den Bildern im Kopf mit professioneller Hilfe auseinander zu setzen. Sonst hast du die Bilder womöglich ein Leben lang.  
Gruß, 
spokes

----------


## dreamchaser

Erstmal Gratulation zu deinem Mut: du hast als Einziger diesem menschen geholfen, während die anderen unter Schock standen. Und du hast in dieser Extremsituation die Sache anscheinend sehr ruhig und sehr gut gemanaged! Ohne deine Hilfe wäre gar nichts passiert, dann wäre nicht mal eine Reanimation versucht worden. Und bezüglich des Ausgangs hast du gar keine Chancen gehabt (durch die Kopfverletzung kam es wahrscheinlich zu Blutungen ins Gehirn, die im Verlauf an Größe zunahmen und auf das Atemzentrum gedrückt haben - dadurch der Kreislaufstillstand. Übrigens eine Situation, die selbst in der Klinik fast nicht zu beherrschen ist). Hast du die Möglichkeit mit Kollegen (anderen Ersthelfern) die Situation durchzusprechen? Du musst darüber sprechen - und wenn du die Sache immer wieder erzählst, arbeitest du die Sache auf und dir wird auffallen, dass du viel mehr in der Zeit gemacht hast, als dir auf den ersten Blick auffiel. Ich selbst habe in Reanimationssituationen auch immer einen Tunnelblick - alles läuft nach einem Schema ab. Wenn der Patient dann stabil ist und versorgt ist, dann kommen die weiteren Überlegungen, was da eigentlich gerade abgelaufen ist und wie. Ist eben immer eine Stresssituation.

----------


## Ostsachse25

Erst mal Danke an Patientenschubser, Spokes und Dreamchaser für Eure ermutigenden Worte.
Auch möchte ich hier denen danken, die um mich besorgt sind und sich um Hilfe bemühen, wie meinen Arbeitgeber, die Kameraden meiner Feuerwehr und das Personal der Rettungsleitstelle.
Laut Aussage der KTU ist der Patient vor meinem Eintreffen verblutet.
Nach einer Unterhaltung mit einem ersten Seelsorger (ein Mitglied unserer Feuerwehr) kam gestern ein Mitarbeiter der RLS zu mir und bat mir einen weiteren Seelsorger an, der nicht ständig mit mir in Kontakt steht. Ich bin noch am Überlegen, Ihn aufzusuchen.
Eine Frage, die ich dreamchaser noch stellen möchte, ist : Hast Du nach solchen Fällen so eine Art "Blackout"?
Ich bemerke zunehmenst, daß immer mehr Details wiederkommen. Meine Fehler, die ich machte kamen erst nach 3 Tagen zum Vorschein, und die Errinnerung, daß ich einen Teil der Steinplatte vom Patienten herunternahm erst nach 6 Tagen. Wer weiß, was noch alles kommt. Der Film hat für mich noch zu viele Lücken.
Samstag ist die Beerdigung, ich frage mich, ob ich hingehen soll, um vielleicht mit der ganzen Sache abzuschließen.

----------


## vollmilch

Zunächstmal, du bist Ersthelfer und kümmerst Dich um Deine Aus- und Weiterbildung und das ist verdammt viel mehr als das was der Rest der Welt an Verantwortung übernimmt. Schuldgefühle musst Du keine haben, dass Du Dir dennoch Gedanken machst zeigt, dass Dir Deine Tätigkeit wichtig ist. Dass Du mit jemandem gesprochen hast ist wichtig und sehr mutig. So wie Du die Situation beschreibst, hätte das Ganze im neurochirurgischen OP passieren können und der Patient wäre trotzdem verstorben. Glaub mir, reden hilft am allermeisten, ich weiss wovon ich spreche... alles wird gut!

----------


## feli

Das Leben ist leider endlich und nach einer Reanimation, die nicht erfolgreich war fühlt man sich meißtens sehr übel, das kann aber nach einer "erfolgreichen" Reanimation ebenfalls der Fall sein, wenn die bleibenden Schäden zu groß sind,daß man einen Apalliker geschaffen hat.
Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Herrn nach dem Frühstück tot aufgefunden. Das wurde um kurz nach 7 ausgeteilt, danach machte ich Neuaufnahmen und als ich um 5 vor Acht ins Zimmer kam, saß der tot im Stuhl, die Beine noch übereinandergschlagen,aber sein Frühstück hatte er schon beendet und seine Medikamente geschluckt. Trotzdem war der schon mindestens 20-30 Minuten ohne Sauerstoff gewesen. Ich denke, es war ganz gut, daß diese Reanimation erfolglos blieb. Mein Vater kam damals nach 20 Minuten ohne Sauerstoff nochmal "zurück." Das Sterben danach dauerte mehrere Tage und verlängerte sein Sterben nur. 
Wir können nur versuchen zu helfen, und sind keinesfalls der Herr über Leben und Tod.- 
Ich denke, daß wir nicht wissen, was mit dem so schwer verletzten Menschen passiert wäre, wenn man ihn als Ersthelfer zunächst erfolgreich reanimiert hätte. Die Verletzungen waren mit dem Leben wohl nicht mehr vereinbahr und warscheinlich ist dem Menschen sehr viel erspart geblieben. 
Wir wissen alle nicht, was nach dem Tod mit uns passiert. Es kann sein, daß da gar nichts mehr ist, es kann genausogut sein, das Tod sein " schön " ist und vielleicht klammern wir uns hier an das bißchen Leben, quälen uns, und es erwartet uns etwas ganz Feines. Wer weiß das schon.
Aber wir werden es wohl alle eines Tages erfahren, wenn die Zeit dafür gekommen ist.
Du hast versucht zu helfen, aber den Zeitpunkt für den Tod, den legen WIR auch als ausgebildete Ersthelfer nicht fest. Vielleicht ist es unser Schicksal , daß uns bestimmt ist, wenn der Zeitpunkt für das Sterben gekommen ist.
Du brauchst Dir wirklich keine Vorwürfe machen, es sei denn Du hättest den Unfall verschuldet und gewollt herbeigeführt, der zu dem Ableben geführt hat. 
In etlichen Jahren auf der Intensivstation und in der Klinik scheint man sich langsam eine Philosophie zuzulegen, wenn man so nah am Leben und Tod arbeitet. Es bleibt immer unangenehm und nach jeder Rea fragt man sich: Hast Du an alles gedacht? Warum zittert zb. meine Hand immer noch, wenn ich die erste Ampulle aufziehe?- Jo, die Ampulle ist aber danach aufgezogen und egal ob ich die erste IMMER sehr bewust und konzentriert aufziehen muß. Dieses leichte Zittern verzögert den Ablauf der Rea nicht. Aber ich fühle mich damit nach 30 Jahren immer noch unzulänglich, obwohl das immer nur bei der ersten Ampulle ist. Wenn ich dann durchgeamtet habe, dann kann ich das Programm lückenlos herunterspulen. 
Du machst da ganz bestimmt nichts unübliches durch. 
Ich ärgere mich auch immer noch, daß das bei der ersten Ampulle so ist,- werde mich damit aber abfinden müssen. Das ist dann eben so. ( funktionieren tut es trotzdem, selbst wenn ich mir in den Finger dabei stechen würde und die Nadel wechseln müßte.)
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute Feli

----------

